# Game #13: Los Angeles Lakers (8-1) @ Phoenix Suns (8-4) -11/20



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*When: Thursday, 10:30EST/7:30 PCT
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: TNT*











*Phoenix Suns (8-4) 

Starters: 

[C] Shaquille O'Neal 
[PF] Amare Stoudemire
[SF] Matt Barnes
[SG] Raja Bell 
[PG] Steve Nash


















Los Angeles Lakers (8-1)

Starters: 

[C] Andrew Bynum 
[PF] Pau Gasol 
[SF] Vlade Radmonivich 
[SG] Kobe Bryant 
[PG] Derek Fisher *


*Spotlight Matchup*
















*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH SH**!*​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Big game today, would be a big statement win if we could pull this off. Just give the ball to Amare and let him tear up pau and bynum. And lets see some of singletary and amundson those guys are energy guys and need some time off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't have much faith going into this game. I'm not sure what Suns team will show up.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WHOA! It's Kekai! 

Haven't heard from you a long time man.

I agree with Joe, the Suns are really inconsistent right now. We really don't know how they are going to play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight! :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yup whats up seuss, I'm like MJ I go on disappearing acts then come back. Nah just got a lot of **** going on plus I never had a computer. A win tonight vs these Lakers would make me feel a lot better, then I can go talk some smack to Basel too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that where the game will be decided is whether Bell, LB, Hill, Barnes, and Diaw show up tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I think that where the game will be decided is whether Bell, LB, Hill, Barnes, and Diaw show up tonight.


Barbosa is out tonight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I like Singletary. He's like a little pinball out there, bouncing all over the place. Sure he makes some rookie mistakes, but from what I have seen of both him and Dragic, I like him more.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers up 50-44 at the half.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns don't know how they want to play - it's really annoying to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What's with Amare missing so many easy shots all game long?

Oh, and as long as they're healthy, I don't think anyone can beat the Lakers in the West come playoff time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm gonna be honest, this team is just not fun to watch. Guess I was spoiled ever since the 04-05 season, but it sure is painful to watch these guys. Can't take much positives from this game, except like I said before lets give Singletary and Amundson some playing time. I can't see Lopez being a starting center ever in this league and Dragic just needs more experience, send him to the D-League. And Amare needs to wake the **** up sometimes, I love the guy but if he is a superstar like he says then he better start playing like one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Yup whats up seuss, I'm like MJ I go on disappearing acts then come back. Nah just got a lot of **** going on plus I never had a computer. *A win tonight vs these Lakers would make me feel a lot better, then I can go talk some smack to Basel too.*


:biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hahaha, damn Basel you always get me.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, Amare still sucks on defense! He blew his rotation like 6 times on Radmonovic and he drained a 3pt shot! Oh that's unpredicted! A guy signed for his 3pt shooting makes an open 3pt shot?!? 

If Amare wants to be an MVP, he needs to learn the BASICS of defense like knowing where the ball is at all times. So many times he failed to get into any semblance of proper defensive positioning and the Lakers got an easy hoop out of it. He hurts us more than he helps us because of all of the hoops he allows. So if anyone is still wondering why the 05-06 Suns did so well, it's because they were playing 5 on 5 on defense the whole time rather than 4 on 5 like they are now. 

On top of that, we couldn't hit a open shot all night. 

Also, boo to so many Lakers fans there last night. It feels like Planet Orange exists in this Solar system that only gets 2-4 years of sunshine until an eclipse occurs for 10 years. I hate the Lakers. Not because they're good, but how they got good. They were given two of their starters for nothing(Fisher) or less than nothing(Gasol), and a key bench player (Ariza) in a very lopsided deal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so you hate the lakers because they have a good GM? 

and i thought the suns defense this year is better than the suns of the past years. btw, i've always thought that amare has been overrated.. he's definitely an all-star caliber player, but his poor rotation defense takes him out of the running for top 10 nba player imo.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Only watched the 1st half, but we had so many TOs it wasn't funny. I think at half-time the Lakers had 3 TOs and Shaq alone had 4 (7 as a team). Nash struggled heaps, and we didn't get a good flow going.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> so you hate the lakers because they have a good GM?


It's more than that. Somehow they manage to get the once in a generation type players on a team together and then somehow take other teams starters for nothing more than a late bench player.


----------

